# Curing time?



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

What's the rule of thumb for using the rod after the last coat of epoxy on the threads? Let it dry..and let it rip..or give it a few days..?


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

24 hours should be plenty in a warm, well ventilated area for the epoxy to dry...if it feels tacky at all after this long the room is to moist, cool, or not circulating enough...a ceiling fan, and a space heater will keep the room warm and dry enough...if you have humidifiers, turn em off...after the 24 hour period it should be ready to go...but i don't let it sit any less than that on the last coat myself...


----------

